# Ky could pass CGC



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, as I said in Bentley's thread... 



> We just got home from city hall where we tried to practice again but he didn't do so well. He straight up refused to heel, sat for down and for 'stay with stranger', when I came back in the room he was doing everything but stay. At least the Chief got a good chuckle out of it.


Just for fun I put Ky through the entire CGC test to see how she would do. She aced it! No problem at all. Do you think they would notice if I switch dogs tomorrow? :uhoh:

Here's Ky gloating


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Maybe a good doggie disguise would do the trick! Really hope things go well tomorrow, maybe Ky can teach Bentley as well!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Just say Ky is a poorly bred GR from a puppy mill.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Just say Ky is a poorly bred GR from a puppy mill.


Thanks, I needed that laugh!!!!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I would do both dogs. Ask the people doing the evaluations to see if you can add a second dog. Usually they will for only the cost of the additional ribbon!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Maybe have Ky and Bentely practice together.........

Miss Ky's looking great!


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Have Ky play in the mud....maybe they won't notice great job Ky!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I agree with taking both dogs if you can pull it off. Even if you don't want to use Ky as a therapy dog (although she'd be a good one!).


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

She could pass it but since it's AKC wouldn't Ky need to be registered? She's not.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't think so. Both Jesse and Cheyenne passed and they were mixed and not registered with AKC.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks Barb, maybe I will take her with us.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Any dog may take the CGC evaluation.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I say take her with you....after all - what do you have to lose??


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ellie isn't registered, but she'll still test. She can get a registration just based on her looks, not a full registration. Can't remember what it's called. I say take Ky too! ? Great job!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

You can still do the CGC, Skyler is a rescue, so I have no AKC on her. It just doesn't get registered with the AKC. I bet Bentley will do fine too!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> She could pass it but since it's AKC wouldn't Ky need to be registered? She's not.


Nope--there are many CGC mutts who they make wonderful therapy dogs.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

We decided that DH is going with us tomorrow and we're taking Ky. He will be with her during Bentley's test. I'm really hoping she can take it now. I had never given it a thought until today.

It cooled down so we just took a long walk. The dogs are tired, I'm hoping to be able to sleep tonight. Tomorrow will be nerve wracking for me. :bowl:


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> We decided that DH is going with us tomorrow and we're taking Ky. He will be with her during Bentley's test. I'm really hoping she can take it now. I had never given it a thought until today.
> 
> It cooled down so we just took a long walk. The dogs are tired, I'm hoping to be able to sleep tonight. Tomorrow will be nerve wracking for me. :bowl:


I bet having Ky along will help keep everyone calm. And I bet Broadway aces the test. Then we have to call him Ace. LOL.


----------

